# Another Bianca corner



## standas (Mar 31, 2016)

It´s a long way to the top if you wanna espresso









My new shiny Bianca paired with Pharos 2.0 and modded Mazzer SJ, Acaia and other stuff. I am very satisfied with results so far.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

standas said:


> It´s a long way to the top if you wanna espresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the main thing and goal, as long as you are satisfied with your achievements so far, with this top end equipment and crackin set up it can only get better, enjoy.

Jon.


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Very interested in profiling. Nice set up!


----------

